

Apple Surrenders to Exxon Mobil as World’s Most Valuable Company - pohungc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-01-25/apple-surrenders-to-exxon-mobil-as-world-s-most-valuable-company.html

======
coryl
I suppose they'll release another article in a few months, and then another
one a few months after that.

